# My 1st step toward grooming!!



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yay! Well done!! And I think you picked the hardest bits to start with!! Around the eyes is always tricky. 

I'm a very amateur home-groomer, but I do believe that if you are confident in handling your dogs and they're confident and trust you to handle them it is sooooo much easier. First few times I did Pippin I was nervous and I think she picked up on that, but now it is so much better. You are also fortunate that you had Ellyisme to give you some tips!! Fluffyspoos' videos on the grooming thread are really great and worth checking out.

Give it a go!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

A couple more pictures of the eyes - no eyebrows! Hehehe 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> Yay! Well done!! And I think you picked the hardest bits to start with!! Around the eyes is always tricky.
> 
> I'm a very amateur home-groomer, but I do believe that if you are confident in handling your dogs and they're confident and trust you to handle them it is sooooo much easier. First few times I did Pippin I was nervous and I think she picked up on that, but now it is so much better. You are also fortunate that you had Ellyisme to give you some tips!! Fluffyspoos' videos on the grooming thread are really great and worth checking out.
> 
> Give it a go!!


Thanks so much!!
I did feel confident because I pretty much knew they would let me do it with no problem, Ellyisme also says they are wonderful to groom, and when I brush/comb them they just stand there for as long as it takes, give me their paws and let me brush their feet, face etc... But I'm so glad I actually had the courage to try and that it went so well. 
Thanks for your support!!
1 thing I know I can't do though is nails... I can't cut or dremmell, it makes my skin crawl just thinking about it, LOL Maybe I will overcome that one day 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Lou said:


> 1 thing I know I can't do though is nails... I can't cut or dremmell, it makes my skin crawl just thinking about it, LOL Maybe I will overcome that one day
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hah! Ditto!! Nails? Nope, no way, uh huh! That's worth a vet's visit as far as I'm concerned! LOL!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> Hah! Ditto!! Nails? Nope, no way, uh huh! That's worth a vet's visit as far as I'm concerned! LOL!


Haha!! Right?!?! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Well done Lou. It really makes you feel proud when you do them yourself,you did really well. Billy never minded me shaving his face etc,but Tia was terrified of the big clippers so I ordered a little handheld pair of wahl ones and she is fine with them. They get loads of kisses and fuss when I'm grooming them so no wonder they don't mind!
Lou and Apollo are so cute,reckon Billy would love to play with them!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Good for you! And they have such lovely eyes, too. I have been able to use a wahl se cordless to trim mine's faces a little, but haven't gotten up the courage yet to do much more. I have managed to get used to using the dremel, and they don't seem to mind it. Always love seeing Lou and Apollo!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

We love the peticure around here- no worries about catching the poodle hair in it and almost no possibility of quicking them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you guys!

Petippie'sDH I admire you so much for being able to do the dremmell thing! I just makes me shiver I don't know why, but it makes me feel weird, I have to figure out how to get over that, because Lou's nails get long quickly! 

Carrie-e, I'm glad the smaller clipper solved the problem, sometimes we just have to come up with ideas out of the blue to make it work  

Tiny Poodles, I did notice last time the groomer did their nails that the dremmell is pretty safe .. I much prefer it than just cutting the nails, it makes the nails rounded instead of sharp edges that would scratch me bad  lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> We love the peticure around here- no worries about catching the poodle hair in it and almost no possibility of quicking them!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So do you use a dremmel? What size (if they come in different sizes!)? I saw one on Amazon that was small and actually for woodworking craft people and wondered if that would be okay for tpoos. The only other one I have seen looks like quite a big bit of kit! One of the things that makes me cringe is the thought of quicking them... Ouch!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yeah! One step at a time. They look great! It is good that they trust you and keep still. That's always a challenge at first. I've never had a dog you had to groom before, other than bath and brushing a little. This is all very new to me. And I've found that I actually enjoy it. Can't say the Poodles love having to hold still for so long, but....I try to make it worth their while. lol.

I've not really started Dremelling the Poodles' nails yet, but have been doing the Chihuahuas for years and the dogs before. I'm a little nervous with their ears hanging down and other hair getting caught in there. But I'm slowly conditioning them to it. I think I'll have to tie their ears back and put nylon stockings on their legs so just the nails poke through. I shave their faces, feet, bum and groin. But only scissor Maurice. Matisse has to keep his hair long and an occasional visit to the groomer for him, as he's soon going to be showing. The one thing I have an aversion to is plucking ear hair. I had the vet do one dog and the groomer do Matisse. I just can't bear to cause them that much pain and be the bad guy. But I suppose I have to get over that some day. lol

Have any of you gotten those acrylic nails for yourselves? I just had them put on for the first time ever about a month ago for my high school reunion. I bite my nails so short that I thought I better look good. lol. Anyhow, the Dremel they use is soooooooo cool. I want one. It's _very_ small, very precision and seems to have lots of rpm's. That is important to keep it from catching. Anyhow, even with the attachment and the hose thing I have on mine, it's still not as cool as that beauty shop Dremel thing. I don't even know if that's the brand. I asked where you get one and another customer chimed in...Sally Beauty supply.

Well, keep up the good work. It is a nice feeling as you get more and more proficient and as the dogs get use to the idea that being born into royalty requires some duties they simply must do. haha


Here's the little sanding tool thing I was talking about. I don't know which one it was exactly but it's probably one of these...or something similar.
http://www.sallybeauty.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-SA-Site/default/Search-Show?q=dremel tool


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Ladies look up the peticure - it is like a dremel but has a plastic cover on it so that you cannot catch the ear feather - you just pick the correct size hole and poke the nailer through to the sander! I have the rechargeable one for the tinies, but it is not as high speed as the dremal, but fine for them.
I have not tried it but for the bigger ones you may want to try the corded as I suspect that as all corded vs rechargeable, it probably is more powerful. I have been using it for several years and have not quickest a nail once.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Ladies look up the peticure - it is like a dremel but has a plastic cover on it so that you cannot catch the ear feather - you just pick the correct size hole and poke the nailer through to the sander! I have the rechargeable one for the tinies, but it is not as high speed as the dremal, but fine for them.
> I have not tried it but for the bigger ones you may want to try the corded as I suspect that as all corded vs rechargeable, it probably is more powerful. I have been using it for several years and have not quickest a nail once.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow!!!!!!! how cool!!!!! I think I could use that tool!!!! you are a life saver! 

I may buy one, seriously! Where should I buy it and which one for standard poodles?

THANKS SO MUCH! :adore:


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

That's neat welcome to grooming!  


I'm still learning, when I got Pompadour I only knew few things that I read in the internet, magazines and books

Later my handler teached me some things, when you get used is a lot of fun and is a great way to bond wit your dog.


After each seccion I give Pompadour a treat, when I put hin in the ground he even automactly stays in front and looks were I keep his treats and waits for me, lol 


I was scared at first but one fact that it make me get confidience is the fact that "groomers" from were I live (central america) are so sloppy that anyone who loves thier pet can do a better job , since as I posted before they just shave down the hole dogs wit a #10 blade and NEVER use shears, is like they think they own a wool factory LOL


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Yay!!! I'm proud of you!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellyisme said:


> Yay!!! I'm proud of you!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank youuuuuuuuuu!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't do anything fancy with my girls, but I think it is easy. YOU CAN DO IT. When you do it yourself , your dogs always look great. I do something with their grooming almost everyday. My dogs never look like they need to be groomed and I love that.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I bought that Peticure (I think that was the brand) from a pet store once when I left my Dremel in the next state while I was visiting. Anyhow, it didn't work very well...not very high rpm's and it kept catching on the Chi's nails because it didn't run fast enough...drove them bonkers. It didn't do a thing to the big dog's hard, black nails...just couldn't wear them down one bit. Hmmmm? I do like the idea of the cover with just the hole to slip the nail into. I'm almost sure that was the one. It was yellow as I recall. I returned it.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I bought that Peticure (I think that was the brand) from a pet store once when I left my Dremel in the next state while I was visiting. Anyhow, it didn't work very well...not very high rpm's and it kept catching on the Chi's nails because it didn't run fast enough...drove them bonkers. It didn't do a thing to the big dog's hard, black nails...just couldn't wear them down one bit. Hmmmm? I do like the idea of the cover with just the hole to slip the nail into. I'm almost sure that was the one. It was yellow as I recall. I returned it.


No it is not yellow, it is a pale mint green. I think that there was another brand that they used to sell on infomercials, maybe that was the one that you got? The rechargeable is fine for my girls - I use it at maybe half it's maximum speed - and Taylee had those very hard black nails. It has been a while since I got them, but they used to make a corded one which I am sure would have even more vroom. 
Also, while you can do two or three rounds on the nails to "cut" them, I think the very best use is to keep the nails ideal length by doing a quick buzz once a week or so.
For those who have not used anything like it before, it gets very hot if you hold it on the nail too long - so what you do is 1-2 second on the first nail, then the next, finish the foot, and then back to the first nail until you get to the desired length. When I am done I give the nails a quick swipe with an emery board to smooth them out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh yeah, it has been a while since I bought one, but I just remembered that they began to sell just a cover that you could slip on any dremel - so for those of you who already have one of those, it might be worth looking at...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> I don't do anything fancy with my girls, but I think it is easy. YOU CAN DO IT. When you do it yourself , your dogs always look great. I do something with their grooming almost everyday. My dogs never look like they need to be groomed and I love that.


I think that is it, by doing them frequently they never look overdue for a haircut. Billy and Tia go every 3 months or so for a body scissor and the day Billy went for his last one the lady with the lovely golden doodle we know met us on a walk and when I said he was going she was very surprised and said she didn't think he needed a haircut he always looked like he had just stepped out of the groomers which was lovely. Also I think if you do something grooming wise every day the dogs just get used to it,it's like part of their routine like going for a walk. I'm not saying they enjoy it as much mind!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Fabulous job!! I love Apollo and Lou's cut. I feel like just kissing them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

These are the instructions I went through when I first got my Doberman. They are the best, most thorough instructions with lots of pictures out there imo.

How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com

That's when I started using a Dremel on him and all the dogs. That was about 2003 or 4. My goal has always been to do it every 3 days or so, just a tad. But I don't always adhere to that. Once a week minimum is probably best. It is definitely easier and quicker if you don't have to do a lot all at once. 

I love my Dremel with the flex shaft attachment. I just need to work more with the Poodles to get them accustomed to it...just haven't taken the time lately. This is the one I have I'm pretty sure. But mine cost something like $20 more than this. 

Dremel Variable Speed Rotary Hand Grinder Kit

TP...I got that little sander thing at Petsmart or Petco....one of those pet stores. But I'm sure that was the name of it. Maybe I'm remembering the color wrong. Anyhow, it seemed like it almost worked on the Chi's but did nothing for my Dobe or my son's dog or my Lab. They had big, hard, black nails.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> These are the instructions I went through when I first got my Doberman. They are the best, most thorough instructions with lots of pictures out there imo.
> 
> How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!! I read the whole thing!!  this will definitely help 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Yeah! One step at a time. They look great! It is good that they trust you and keep still. That's always a challenge at first. I've never had a dog you had to groom before, other than bath and brushing a little. This is all very new to me. And I've found that I actually enjoy it. Can't say the Poodles love having to hold still for so long, but....I try to make it worth their while. lol.
> 
> I've not really started Dremelling the Poodles' nails yet, but have been doing the Chihuahuas for years and the dogs before. I'm a little nervous with their ears hanging down and other hair getting caught in there. But I'm slowly conditioning them to it. I think I'll have to tie their ears back and put nylon stockings on their legs so just the nails poke through. I shave their faces, feet, bum and groin. But only scissor Maurice. Matisse has to keep his hair long and an occasional visit to the groomer for him, as he's soon going to be showing. The one thing I have an aversion to is plucking ear hair. I had the vet do one dog and the groomer do Matisse. I just can't bear to cause them that much pain and be the bad guy. But I suppose I have to get over that some day. lol
> 
> ...


I had acrylic nails because I've got a type of arthritus that makes my nails all bumpy so I wanted to disguise them,and I had them for a year but I found they were very painful in the end to have redone,the sanding down bit. It's very popular in England,especially with young girls,but I found there were certain things I couldn't do with them,like (and this will really gross everyone out but squeeze my kids blackheads!!) and I would often catch them and they would break. I shopped having them done in the end and my nails are just really short now! They did look very glam though and I always felt nicely groomed with them done.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Very, cute! You did a great jon


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You did good! I remember how scared I was to shave Molly's face and feet and then one day, just decided to DO IT! Scary scary scary! but I gotta say, every time you do it, you'll get a little braver and soon, it becomes 'old hat'!
As far as using a grinder on toes....that was pretty easy for me since I'd done parrot toenails for years! I use a regular hobby dremel as it is more powerful, but is speed adjustable. Just remember to use a light touch and with a cooperative dog it takes only minutes to do! I do Molly once a week so the 'quick' always stays short and her nails never are overgrown.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

UPDATE: Today I did their upper lips and chin!!  I just cut the long hairs around their lips that were going inside their mouth and the hair on their chin so when they drink water it doesn't get saturated with water. Lou's turned out straight but Apollo's not so much, I could have straighten it out a bit more but I thought to myself: I accomplished my goal of decreasing the hair in those areas, that's great! We can make it pretty later ... One step at a time ... 

I forgot to mention I'm very artistic and great with my hands, I can draw... Sculpt, play guitar, do my own eyebrows.. Hehehe.... so that is why I was so courageous to start my grooming experience with areas like eyes and lips, because I have good dexterity (is that the word?  ) and I knew also that the poodles would cooperate with me.  so ... Another success!! Yay!!
Please don't judge it by Apollos crooked mustache, I missed a spot LOL as I said Lou's turned out better  

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

One of my mentors once told me to look at poodle grooming like doing a sculpture - look at the dog, envision what you want them to look like, and remove the parts that don't belong!
I bet that you will be really great at this once you let go of your fear! It's only hair and it grows back! Teaka is currently growing out a palm tree tail that I gave her - but did you ever hear me lament about it? Nope, instead I look at it as I saved $200 bucks, kept my dog safe, and did no worse then an inept groomer, of which there are many out there, that I could have wasted my money in!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> One of my mentors once told me to look at poodle grooming like doing a sculpture - look at the dog, envision what you want them to look like, and remove the parts that don't belong!
> I bet that you will be really great at this once you let go of your fear! It's only hair and it grows back! Teaka is currently growing out a palm tree tail that I gave her - but did you ever hear me lament about it? Nope, instead I look at it as I saved $200 bucks, kept my dog safe, and did no worse then an inept groomer, of which there are many out there, that I could have wasted my money in!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank u so much dear, that's really sweet of you!  I will slowly do more and more , next I'm going to cut some of their paw pads hair off... And after that maybe........ Just maybe the shaving tool thingy! Clippers ? What is it called? I would read the grooming section and find recommendations for the best one!
But again ... One step at a time....  
Ps. I'm sure the palm tree tail is stylish!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Lou said:


> Thank u so much dear, that's really sweet of you!  I will slowly do more and more , next I'm going to cut some of their paw pads hair off... And after that maybe........ Just maybe the shaving tool thingy! Clippers ? What is it called? I would read the grooming section and find recommendations for the best one!
> But again ... One step at a time....
> Ps. I'm sure the palm tree tail is stylish!
> 
> ...


Well, she does happen to have a beautiful way of carrying her tail, so it isn't too bad lol.
For your first experiment with clippers you may want to try the wahl peanut/ tidbit. It is so tiny that it is quite unintimidating for both you and the dogs, it is very durable, lasts forever and you could easily do the sani, and feet with it - it would be especially good for doing under the paw pads. For the top of the foot it will take some extra strokes to cover a Spoo foot, but you will get the job done!
PS I have never used the plastic combs that came with it, so I can't vouch for those, but if you like a clean, number 30 shave, it can't be beat - I even use it on my girls faces because I scared to go at their tiny faces with a full sized which is three times the width of their muzzle.
Plus it gets warm, but not hot enough to burn - just do not go over the same area more then once - just lightly hold it on (don't press down)the skin, and slowly guide it along, and the hair will come off clean!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well, she does happen to have a beautiful way of carrying her tail, so it isn't too bad lol.
> For your first experiment with clippers you may want to try the wahl peanut/ tidbit. It is so tiny that it is quite unintimidating for both you and the dogs, it is very durable, lasts forever and you could easily do the sani, and feet with it - it would be especially good for doing under the paw pads. For the top of the foot it will take some extra strokes to cover a Spoo foot, but you will get the job done!
> PS I have never used the plastic combs that came with it, so I can't vouch for those, but if you like a clean, number 30 shave, it can't be beat - I even use it on my girls faces because I scared to go at their tiny faces with a full sized which is three times the width of their muzzle.
> Plus it gets warm, but not hot enough to burn - just do not go over the same area more then once - just lightly hold it on (don't press down)the skin, and slowly guide it along, and the hair will come off clean!
> ...


Very cool! Great advice! Much appreciated! The thing is since I don't shave their faces or their feet , I was thinking about just using something to take length off. To shave down to a 1/2 inch on the body and 1 inch/ 1.5 inch on legs and face, leaving ears and tail long.
So I would need regular size clippers?
Picture of their signature haircut below 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah if you're clipping the whole body you'd need regular sized clippers and blades.

These are the ones I have and I like them. I don't ever use the light, but they came in my schools grooming kit and I haven't found anything I don't like about them yet. 

https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...3A4316CFB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Michelle said:


> Yeah if you're clipping the whole body you'd need regular sized clippers and blades.
> 
> These are the ones I have and I like them. I don't ever use the light, but they came in my schools grooming kit and I haven't found anything I don't like about them yet.
> 
> https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...3A4316CFB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US


It looks cool!! And easy to use!
You guys are kinda making me excited about trying it  
May be sooner than later......... 
I know I'd be fine doing maintenance: sany, paw pads, and the eyes and lips like I have done already. But a full groom? Sounds like it would be a great bonding moment, better than taking them to strangers that I can't see what they are doing...
Sounds like a great plan, now the only thing I'm really concerned about is whether I'd be able to overcome my fear and the weird feeling in my tummy about dremmelling nails! I saw some cool tools here that I may try in the near future...
Wow... I'm almost doing it! I may be fully grooming my babies soon soon! I can't believe it!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Peyto'sMum (Sep 21, 2013)

This thread is very inspiring. I said from the get-go that I wanted to be responsible and learn to groom Petyo. I think it helps you bond with your fur-baby and its much more cost effective. Plus there is the sense of pride when you put in precious time and energy into your pet's health and wellbeing. Right now I'm so new I don't know where to start. I'm currently looking for a groomer who will let me "watch" and learn. In the meanwhile I'm doing ear car and starting to clip nails but Peyto's quick is really long and they've bled ahhhhhuch!). But I am committed to this!


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

Lou..I have to say when I first saw your signature cut, I wasn't a fan. But now I really like it! I have been thinking about transitioning Milo to this for months, and I think I will do it on his next groom! I know it is the same length all around right? Could you show me some up close pics of lou/apollo's faces and tops of their heads so I can show my groomer the right hair height?

He has a significant topknot..should I just tell them to get rid of it, or is their a certain amount of top knot left? 

Also you said you let their ears and tails be long? His ears are REAALLYYY long, and his tail is pretty long too (it was docked, but not that much so it's already a long tail to begin with) I should probably get them to trim those to match with the all around length right?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Cool!! I'm so glad u like it  it's not exactly one length all over. Their back and chest (body) is really short and the legs are a bit longer (so they don't look like they have chicken legs! Poodles have very skinny legs so we leave some length on the legs. But you have to "blend in" from the short haired body to the longer haired legs, so there is no noticeable stop in between (If that makes any sense)

And I personally like the tails and ears longer than the body, but the topknot and face are the same length as the legs. It's a bit complicated LOL it took me a while to come up with it and their groomer (my friend Ellyisme) did it perfectly 

Here are the pictures I think show the grooming the best.

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Here is what it looks like once it has grown some 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

When I first got Stella, she was good, but did not like any part of grooming...now, they both want to be brushed at the same time. I get the brush out and here they both come crowding in. It is so funny, I brush a few strokes on one and then the other. When I am clipping them, I treat them and they are happy to jump up on the table to get the treat and get it over with. Stella still HATES the dryer, I think someone has hurt her with the drying, she really gets scared, so unless it is bitter cold, we just skip that part. Both dogs would prefer to never have their nails done, but they come and sit and get it over for the treat.

Keep up the grooming and soon you will be a pro. I think they much prefer their mom over going to the groomers.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

When I realized that if I shaved Jazz several days before he went to a show he looked so much better (like black velvet) than having the handler do it the day before I decided I had to learn to do a good job of it. I practiced on Bonnie because she is perfect on the table. The first time I fully did Bonnie I looked at her and said, "Wow, that wasn't hard at all!" Then I tackled Jazzy's feet because there was less mess up I could do. Finally I have graduated to shaving all around his rosette's and everything! I still won't touch a scissor to him, though. Not sure I will. I have to shave him this weekend because it will be his first show in quite a while next weekend so he is super hairy. All he needs is his majors, so we have to wait until there are majors available, which seems few and far between. I might be doing this for months and months! LOL 

If I can do it, YOU certainly can! Those metal combs that go on the clippers make shaving Bonnie's body practically fool proof.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> When I first got Stella, she was good, but did not like any part of grooming...now, they both want to be brushed at the same time. I get the brush out and here they both come crowding in. It is so funny, I brush a few strokes on one and then the other. When I am clipping them, I treat them and they are happy to jump up on the table to get the treat and get it over with. Stella still HATES the dryer, I think someone has hurt her with the drying, she really gets scared, so unless it is bitter cold, we just skip that part. Both dogs would prefer to never have their nails done, but they come and sit and get it over for the treat.
> 
> Keep up the grooming and soon you will be a pro. I think they much prefer their mom over going to the groomers.


Thanks dear  I'm glad you guys enjoy grooming now, hope I will learn more and more too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you Lou!!:angel:


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

outwest said:


> When I realized that if I shaved Jazz several days before he went to a show he looked so much better (like black velvet) than having the handler do it the day before I decided I had to learn to do a good job of it. I practiced on Bonnie because she is perfect on the table. The first time I fully did Bonnie I looked at her and said, "Wow, that wasn't hard at all!" Then I tackled Jazzy's feet because there was less mess up I could do. Finally I have graduated to shaving all around his rosette's and everything! I still won't touch a scissor to him, though. Not sure I will. I have to shave him this weekend because it will be his first show in quite a while next weekend so he is super hairy. All he needs is his majors, so we have to wait until there are majors available, which seems few and far between. I might be doing this for months and months! LOL
> 
> If I can do it, YOU certainly can! Those metal combs that go on the clippers make shaving Bonnie's body practically fool proof.


That is encouraging! I'm sure once you get your mini, you will be a grooming machine!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> When I realized that if I shaved Jazz several days before he went to a show he looked so much better (like black velvet) than having the handler do it the day before I decided I had to learn to do a good job of it. I practiced on Bonnie because she is perfect on the table. The first time I fully did Bonnie I looked at her and said, "Wow, that wasn't hard at all!" Then I tackled Jazzy's feet because there was less mess up I could do. Finally I have graduated to shaving all around his rosette's and everything! I still won't touch a scissor to him, though. Not sure I will. I have to shave him this weekend because it will be his first show in quite a while next weekend so he is super hairy. All he needs is his majors, so we have to wait until there are majors available, which seems few and far between. I might be doing this for months and months! LOL
> 
> If I can do it, YOU certainly can! Those metal combs that go on the clippers make shaving Bonnie's body practically fool proof.


Thank you dear! That's nice to hear! I'm getting excited about it and getting more confident too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The best thing you can do is buy a good clipper and the metal combs that go with it. For a beginner I love my Wahl Bravura. It isn't super powerful like the big ones, but on the flip side it doesn't get hot. That's a big plus for slow poke me.  It's a great beginners clipper. The blades are 5 in 1, so you don't have to keep switching blades.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> The best thing you can do is buy a good clipper and the metal combs that go with it. For a beginner I love my Wahl Bravura. It isn't super powerful like the big ones, but on the flip side it doesn't get hot. That's a big plus for slow poke me.  It's a great beginners clipper. The blades are 5 in 1, so you don't have to keep switching blades.


Thanks so much! I will save that info! Could you give me a link to somewhere I could purchase it?  I really appreciate your help! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey! Today I did a little scissoring on the top of their muzzles to make it more round, trimmed eyebrows, in between the eyes and trimmed the hair around lips !! 

I think it turned out great!! It makes me feel so proud of myself and them ! and I don't even mind the hair all over the bathroom that I had to clean up hehehehe!! 

They behaved perfectly as usual, didn't move and closed their eyes for me to scissor. They got treats kisses and hugs!! I'm happy 































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

A couple more pictures that show the muzzles better 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

By the way, I wonder if this happens to anyone.... Anytime I brush or even like today cutting a little bit of hair MY NOSE ITCHES LIKE CRAAAAAAAAAZY for hours and hours! I've washed my face and the inside of my nose even and it still itches! :-( it has been like this for a long time and I just ignore it, it could just be pollen or any type of regular allergy and I only notice when I brush them LOL but I don't think so ..........
Any thoughts? Oh PS. I made myself a pantyhose mask hahahahaha but forget to use it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Lou said:


> By the way, I wonder if this happens to anyone.... Anytime I brush or even like today cutting a little bit of hair MY NOSE ITCHES LIKE CRAAAAAAAAAZY for hours and hours! I've washed my face and the inside of my nose even and it still itches! :-( it has been like this for a long time and I just ignore it, it could just be pollen or any type of regular allergy and I only notice when I brush them LOL but I don't think so ..........
> Any thoughts? Oh PS. I made myself a pantyhose mask hahahahaha but forget to use it
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Try doing this for a living. ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellyisme said:


> Try doing this for a living. ;-)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Remember when you were shaving Apollo for the first time and I was holding him? That's when it all started. my nose has been itching, every time , ever since 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

But seriously, they look really good! It looks like a pro trimmed their faces!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Lou said:


> Remember when you were shaving Apollo for the first time and I was holding him? That's when it all started my nose has been itching, every time , ever since
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The hairs get caught up there when you breathe, then there's nothing else to do but pick it all out at the end of the day. Hahahaha! You should see my nose after I shave a black dog. ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellyisme said:


> But seriously, they look really good! It looks like a pro trimmed their faces!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aw!!!! You just made my day!!! Coming from my favorite groomer in the entire universe ... It's so awesome to hear!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bslick (Sep 27, 2011)

Your first steps toward grooming look great! Your dogs really trust you and you make grooming a positive for them. 

One thing that really helps me when grooming all day at work is a breathe healthy mask. I have this one:

http://www.groomerschoice.com/Breathe-Healthy-Washable-Mask-Blue/productinfo/BHBLUE/

It's held up nice and I wash it all the time. You just have to remember to put it on 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellyisme said:


> The hairs get caught up there when you breathe, then there's nothing else to do but pick it all out at the end of the day. Hahahaha! You should see my nose after I shave a black dog. ;-)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


BWAHHHAHAHAHA!!! 
Ok so let me get to pickin' it then  LOL
I'm considering breathing in some water through one side and blowing it out the other like they show on Dr. OZ 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

On the nose itching - When i shave them my nose will itch, but I realized it was because little tiny hairs were getting stuck there. It isn't allergies or you would be sneezing all the time.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Hubby just made me snort salty water!! Hahahahaha He said it will clean it out. 
It burns a bit but I'll take it over the itching  LOL
Anyways I laughed my butt of while doing it so even if it doesn't work I had fun 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> On the nose itching - When i shave them my nose will itch, but I realized it was because little tiny hairs were getting stuck there. It isn't allergies or you would be sneezing all the time.


Thanks!!!!!!!! I would hate being allergic to my babies's hair  thanks for the good news! 

EDIT: Hubby says I have indeed been sneezing, he heard me and was afraid I had sneezed on his pancakes a while ago when I was cooking but of course I did not. But he noticed I have been sneezing a bit :-( does that mean.....?Ooh I hope not , my eyes feel dry too.... but either way I don't care, I will just wear the mask and deal with it  it's only when I brush and cut their hair. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Lou said:


> Thanks!!!!!!!! I would hate being allergic to my babies's hair  thanks for the good news!
> 
> EDIT: Hubby says I have indeed been sneezing, he heard me and was afraid I had sneezed on his pancakes a while ago when I was cooking but of course I did not. But he noticed I have been sneezing a bit :-( does that mean.....?Ooh I hope not , my eyes feel dry too.... but either way I don't care, I will just wear the mask and deal with it  it's only when I brush and cut their hair.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You're just allergic to Texas, so you better come back.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellyisme said:


> You're just allergic to Texas, so you better come back.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hehehehe!  <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Look what I just bought!! 

Now I just need the courage  LOL


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Those are perfect! 
My recommendations as a new, first time groomer using the same equipment:

When you put the combs on the blade shove them alllllll the way down so the blade fits snuggly. The first time I did it I didn't realize you had to give it some umph to get it on there. Put the 5:1 blade on 30 (the blade goes 9, 10, 15, 30, 40, so the fourth click from the left). Try it the first time on their tummy so you aren't stressed out about making a boo boo.  Keep the blade flat against their skin as much as possible. The clipper you bought is pretty fool proof for a slow beginner. It doesn't even get hot.  The only thing is, you may need to purchase the coarse blade for it to get easily through their thick coat. I bought the coarse blade for Bonnie's coat and use the fine for the face, feet and tail area. It comes with the fine except you don't shave their face and feet! LOL For the most power use it plugged in. Coardless works well with the face and feet and the fine blade. If the fine blade hangs up on their coats, order the coarse blade. 

Happy sculpting!

edit, one more thing: [since the directions are lousy]
You snap the blade off by pushing away from the clipper right on the teeth with your thumbs. You don't push on the back of the blade. If you try to pull the blade off you can accidently snap the little pin that holds the blade on in the back and then the blade is useless. I snapped the tab off once, but now know how to take it on and off. It's easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> Those are perfect!
> My recommendations as a new, first time groomer using the same equipment:
> 
> When you put the combs on the blade shove them alllllll the way down so the blade fits snuggly. The first time I did it I didn't realize you had to give it some umph to get it on there. Put the 5:1 blade on 30 (the blade goes 9, 10, 15, 30, 40, so the fourth click from the left). Try it the first time on their tummy so you aren't stressed out about making a boo boo.  Keep the blade flat against their skin as much as possible. The clipper you bought is pretty fool proof for a slow beginner. It doesn't even get hot.  The only thing is, you may need to purchase the coarse blade for it to get easily through their thick coat. I bought the coarse blade for Bonnie's coat and use the fine for the face, feet and tail area. It comes with the fine except you don't shave their face and feet! LOL For the most power use it plugged in. Coardless works well with the face and feet and the fine blade. If the fine blade hangs up on their coats, order the coarse blade.
> ...


Oh wow! Thank you sooooo much for this! :-D I definitely need to buy the coarse blade then, because Apollo's coat is really thick , could u please send me a link to the right blade?  I truly appreciate it!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Are you going to do fft? It always surprises me when I shave Dreamers face every 6 weeks. She goes from yucky, drooly,stained,fluff face to smooth, princess, pretty eyes face. Your puppies are doing gret with fuzzy faces, but I think lou would have gorgeous face under all that poodle fuzz!
The clippers are a huge step! Good job and good luck!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

DreamAgility said:


> Are you going to do fft? It always surprises me when I shave Dreamers face every 6 weeks. She goes from yucky, drooly,stained,fluff face to smooth, princess, pretty eyes face. Your puppies are doing gret with fuzzy faces, but I think lou would have gorgeous face under all that poodle fuzz!
> The clippers are a huge step! Good job and good luck!


Nope. And my poodles are not yucky not drooly at all either... They have really fresh breath too because I trim the hair around their lips and they are very delicate when eating, so they never get messy muzzle.

So, I like it the way they are. They have their "signature haircut" which I love, but I will do their sany and paw paw pads too 

This is their signature haircut









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Lou said:


> Look what I just bought!!
> 
> Now I just need the courage  LOL
> 
> ...


You will love it. I use every day on my clients. Though if your spoo hair is really thick you better make sure it's squeaky clean brushed and straightened (hv dried) to get through it. A nice product that you rub in wet clean hair before drying is eqyss survivor. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

DreamAgility said:


> Are you going to do fft? It always surprises me when I shave Dreamers face every 6 weeks. She goes from yucky, drooly,stained,fluff face to smooth, princess, pretty eyes face. Your puppies are doing gret with fuzzy faces, but I think lou would have gorgeous face under all that poodle fuzz!
> The clippers are a huge step! Good job and good luck!


I tried to talk her into a smooth face on Lou once, too! LOL. I think it would be fun to have them have different cuts. Lou with bracelets!

Here is the link to the coarse blade. Itzaclip is right about having their coats very clean when you clip and straight if possible.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Wahl-2179-401-Coarse-Blade-Set/dp/B0012LD66G[/ame]

The clipper you bought is great. If you did lots of clipping of coarse, thick poodle coats you might need a more powerful clipper. 

The fine blade doesn't get as smooth a finish on Jazz' face, feet and around his rear end on the show coat as a clipper with a butterblade, but you aren't doing that. For what you plan to do with it, this blade is a perfect choice. If you can, order two because you never know when you might drop one.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Lou*: This link has some good instructional videos on using and maintaining the Wahl clippers. 
Wahl Clipper Animal Division


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

You could but a poodle grooming book too. Even though you don't plan to shave the fft, it can b halpful to hav one onbhand to certain things. The International guide to poodle grooming is awesome, also the stones guide to all breeds.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

I just did my first major cut. From bath to finish. Boy was I tired!!! 

I know I messed up some places but so glad it turned out pretty good. I had planned to not cut any of her top of head hair but I'm not sure how to do any of it so I evened it up. It's still puppy hair. How long will it take to grow and how do I fix it as it grows out?

Before and after pics. 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

So what is the best clipper or blade to use on Mona's face and feet? I have Andies clippers. I used a #10. Should I use a smaller clipper for the feet?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Update 


I just did a little maintenance-grooming on my 2.. and ya know what..? I felt super comfortable for the first time.  I wasn't nervous at all, very confident steady hands. I dremeled their nails shorter than I've had the courage to do in the past, they were even more relaxed than they've been (and they were pretty much perfectly behaved already, even groomers have said they are a dream to groom, except for trying to take a nap on the table lol) 

So basically I'm bragging.. HAHA!! But it's ok right?   Hehehehe

I scissored the parts the were uneven on them , clipped the hair inside their ears, under the ear flap and paw pads, eyebrows and eyelashes, girl and boy parts and I'm especially proud of cleaning and trimming their ears more thoroughly than I ever had the courage to do.

They may not look "groomed" but they are clean, maintained, great nail length, ears can have more air passage and avoid infections, I just feel happy and they love the attention. They kinda compete to go first LOL 

I never imagined I'd be able to care for them fully without assistance for a professional groomer. (The only reason I chose to try is because we moved out of state and are too far from the incredibly talented and caring groomer they had , I just couldn't trust anyone else here...)

So she gave me a ton of advice  Ellyisme from here PF 

*********And thank YOU ALL for the support great information & advice and encouragement the videos here were also great help********** 

Big hugs to y'all 

So here they are 

Last picture was taken just now.. Sleepy babies


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Lou has a beautiful face...I have never seen it shaved, I love it!!


----------



## Kings mommy (Oct 5, 2014)

Your Lou and Applo are such beautiful dogs! You do a great job with them. Doing King is the first grooming Ive done and Ive been scared to death! But we are patient with each other, since he was never groomed before, he was also scared to death! Im still working up the courage to dremmal the nails to!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Kings mommy said:


> Your Lou and Applo are such beautiful dogs! You do a great job with them. Doing King is the first grooming Ive done and Ive been scared to death! But we are patient with each other, since he was never groomed before, he was also scared to death! Im still working up the courage to dremmal the nails to!



I was terrified to dremel the nails. The thought made me cringe!!!!

When I moved out of state .... (Embarrassing) One time I hired a mobile groomer just to do nails and paid like $50 for her to stop by on her way to a "real grooming job" yikes! (And Lou did not like this rude lady! This lady said Lou snarled at her... (????) Lou has never snarled at anything, at worst case scenario she'll moan/growl lightly to get your attention id say... So I HAD TO learn , cause my awesome friend/groomer was too far away ....
(Back then I watched my friend/groomer do it a few times and when I moved I called and double checked a few things and I bought the dremmel and did a little bit at a time, and now I feel like a pro (almost!) 


Now I'm Totally comfortable  and so are they. They never pull or move... They get treats after every paw though


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Always here when you need me. ;-) 

Thought I'd pop in and see how things were going. Can't say I've had much time to do much of anything lately. :-/


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellyisme said:


> Always here when you need me. ;-)
> 
> Thought I'd pop in and see how things were going. Can't say I've had much time to do much of anything lately. :-/



Thank you dear!! I'm one of your biggest fans!! I think you are an amazingly talented groomer and wonderful friend.

I miss you.

They miss you! 

And they know I made them look all chewed up.. But at least they're maintained, eh? LOL 

Thank for everything! Big hugs!! 

Hope everything is great with you and yours!


----------

